

OSCAR: The Open Screen Adapter - codezero
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1859884318/oscar-the-open-screen-adapter

======
georgemcbay
Cool, but the technically similar Adafruit Qualia is already on the market for
about the same price as the non-early-bird version of this.

[https://www.adafruit.com/qualia](https://www.adafruit.com/qualia)

~~~
codezero
Ah, nice catch, yeah this looks like the same thing.

~~~
georgemcbay
Yeah, the driver boards they are using aren't exactly the same but ultimately
serve the same function.

I do hope this Kickstarter does well because the more options we have for
driving really high resolution displays the better, and the more open they are
the better, but just as a practical matter if I wanted one of these devices
right now I'd order the Adafruit one -- it is currently backordered by a week
or two but that beats getting the hardware in June-July (maybe, if they buck
the trend of kickstarter hardware projects shipping late).

